# Scouting for turkeys



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

when do you start when the snow melts or start asap?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I started last month, or at least my 'guide' fixedblade did. 8) 

I try and start patterning them in late March.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

You can start any time you want but beyond locating a general area that might hold birds, you won't be doing much except a little bird watching. If you find an area..like a canyon or other area no larger than say a sq mile that you know holds birds, then your "scouting" is done. What you do next is more like "locating" an actual bird to hunt and of course that really can't be done more than a few day prier to your actual day in the field. It's like any other hunting, you can pick out a single bird that you would like to hunt and chase him around for a few days or you can just wonder your "known area that holds birds" and set up on a bird that seems ready and do-able.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I started last month, or at least my 'guide' fixedblade did. 8)
> 
> I try and start patterning them in late March.


Fixedblade!!! WHO AM I, CHOPPED LIVER!

That hurts pro.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> You can start any time you want but beyond locating a general area that might hold birds, you won't be doing much except a little bird watching. If you find an area..like a canyon or other area no larger than say a sq mile that you know holds birds, then your "scouting" is done. What you do next is more like "locating" an actual bird to hunt and of course that really can't be done more than a few day prier to your actual day in the field. It's like any other hunting, you can pick out a single bird that you would like to hunt and chase him around for a few days or you can just wonder your "known area that holds birds" and set up on a bird that seems ready and do-able.


Great Points and sound advice! 8) You can get to "your area" a few days in advance, locate the birds, then make a game plan from there.

Last year we were behind schedule and arrived the night before the hunt. We hiked to an area I knew held birds in the past and this is what we found (make sure to turn up your volume):

[youtube:11hz7idt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4iR49dB3K4[/youtube:11hz7idt]

Good luck!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > I started last month, or at least my 'guide' fixedblade did. 8)
> ...


Look Tex, I said he is my 'guide', not my GUIDE. Plus you have been busy showing off your taxidermist skills, when would you have time to 'scout' for little old me? But, I take this as an offer to help pop the head off a gobbler this spring! Sweet. *()* -()/- *OOO* <<--O/


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

OK, I feel better now.


----------



## bauhaus (Dec 13, 2007)

Friends - I drew a permit my second year trying, for NE Utah public lands, the early hunt (4/19). I've never hunted turkey before, and with no friends that hunt turkey, I'm on my own. 

I have spent a lot of time on public lands in this region and have seen a fair share of gobblers in various areas. 

My plan is to hunt the river bottoms, and try several different spots I've seen birds before. 

I have lots of questions. 

- Can anyone recommend a locater call that I can use, then close in once I locate birds? 
- What about other calls to bring them in once I've located them? 
- how difficult are the calls to use? 
- How effective is this sort of spot/locate and stalk approach?
- How important is camouflage? 
- Any advice would be appreciated for the new guy.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Locator- Coyote howler or hoot owl, sometimes a hawk screamer works

Calls are like women’s shoes; there’s dozens to choose from.
Diaphragms’ (mouth) calls hardest to master but allow the broadest range of sounds to be made, keeps your hands free.
Lohman pump action yelper is one of the easier for a beginner to use, it’s a cross between a mouth call and box. You work the pump and it forces air across a diapharm and makes a yelp.
I like slate calls and wing bones, but don’t count out a good box call.
You will have to practice no matter what the call you choose.

Spot and stalk- you are fighting an uphill battle stalking a tom, just call him in, its easier and safer anyways, people have been accidentally shot when trying to stalk in on a bird before.
Camouflage is very important, cover you face and hands too.
Get the basic yelp and cluck calls down to begin with and work from there, best bet is get a cd or tape, or just watch & listen to a lot of turkey videos to get the calls down.

Use a decoy to keep his attention off you as he comes in.
Scout for sign and hunt those areas, turkeys can move out of areas for a variety of reasons.


----------



## bauhaus (Dec 13, 2007)

Mojo - great info. 

Keep it coming...


----------



## Edward K. Galleck (Dec 15, 2007)

Mojo, that is some darned good advice. I would like to add a couple of other things. Get up **** early in the morning. You need to be set up pre-dawn. Secondly, make sure you don't get a bird hung up. Turkeys are weird they have some bizarre tendencies. Sometimes they won't cross under a fence, other times they won't cross a dry stream bed, etc, etc. Last year I had two Toms that hung up on me I couldn't figure out why they weren't getting any closer. We volleyed back and forth calling and calling, finally I had no choice but to move slightly. Then I could see what the problem was; when I set up in the pitch dark, I didn't realize there was a small dry stream bed on my right side. Those birds wouldn't cross it. Make sure you make it easy and unobstructed for the bird to come in. I also agree it doesn't do much good to specifically preseason scout birds. You just need a general idea and a general area. Too much human presence and screwing around with a call before the season will actually make things much tougher. Once you educate a few birds you need to get the heck out of there and try an entirely different area. Don't keep going back to the same spot thinking you will call them in. Just head out the next morning to a totally different canyon or drainage and find some "new" birds.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Edward K. Galleck said:


> Once you educate a few birds you need to get the heck out of there and try an entirely different area.


Well I agree with everything you said except the above, don't educate them, eat them. :lol: :wink: I try never to let one get in and get out unless I let him go on purpose, I fluffed a shot once and it took me and the neighbors the whole season to get the son of a gun. :twisted: You would call to him and he would run or pitch out off the roost the other way. I finally got him the last day of season by roosting him the night before and coming back that morning early; I got right under him on the roost and set up silent, he pitched out at daylight right in front of me, I cutt, up went the head to shock gobble, off went the Remington, end of problem. :twisted: :mrgreen:

Just Razzing you a bit; sometimes its best to just move on and look for non-educated birds, but I'm a stubborn soul.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Mojo hs obviously been on a turkey hunt before and what he says is right on the mark. I might add a point or two, not to take away from what Mojo said, but only in the way of simplification, start with a box call and learn the simple yelp, it's brought in more birds than all the other calls combined. 
I can't say to much about set up location. The ideal place is a small opening in which your field of vision doesn't much exceed the affective range of your shotgun..say 40 yards. There is no need to see any farther than that and you must remember that if you can see him, he can see you. He is by far the most alert and watchful game you ever hunted. If he sees you move, he won't wait , he's gone. Hide up well with your back covered and your gun ready. If you must set up in a larger open area, I recommend you place at least one decoy at maximum range to help you judge his distance. If you hear him call, or for some reason you think he is coming in, get that gun up in place and be ready. He won't give you a second chance and you can NOT get your gun off your lap fast enough once he see you move. Most people say shot him in the head...thats well and good..but aim for the base of his neck..you'll make more dead kills! ONLY MOVE WHEN HE IS BEHIND A TREE OR OTHER COVER OR HAS HIS HEAD DOWN OR TURNED. Once he's down, get to him fast and place your foot just behind his head and hold him down till he dies. Keep it simple, you don't need to spend a lot of extra money on fancy stuff, just camo up, DON"T MOVE and hunt safe.


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

Amen BP - keep it simple. Box call, slate, push button yelper. Save the diaphragms and wingbones for when you're more experienced, although they certainly have advantages. You might drive yourself crazy trying to learn them without someone to show you first. First thing to learn is the right cadence of turkey calls. I think Knight and Hale or some other company has a disc of turkey calls, the real thing, so you can get the idea. I know I saw them at Midwest Turkey Supply online. Not sure if they've got them here in the stores. 
Decoy use is up to you. It can supply a distraction to divert attention. I personally carry them but rarely ever use them anymore. I like to make the turkeys look for that hot hen. 
Don't overlook the use of nonverbal calling as well. Scratch the leaves, use a wing, etc. Gotta be careful with the movement on those as already mentioned. If you've got to move, be deliberate and do it quick. A strutting tom with it's tail fanned and turned away from you is a great time to get that gun ready. 
Be patient, you can do everything right and never get a chance or do everything wrong and walk out of the woods with a tom slung across the shoulder. Everything can change in an instant. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Mojo hs obviously been on a turkey hunt before and what he says is right on the mark. I might add a point or two, not to take away from what Mojo said, but only in the way of simplification, start with a box call and learn the simple yelp, it's brought in more birds than all the other calls combined.


It seems BP has been on a few hunts himself; he also gives good advice. 8)
I'll explain the aiming at the base of the head for any confused souls out there. If you aim at the top of the head you waste half your pattern over the top of it, aiming lower puts more pellets on target. I myself prefer to aim at the center of the neck, but I also shoot one of those tight patterning turkey chokes, but you don't need those to kill them, most people do just fine with a full choked gun loaded with 6's. It only takes a few pellets in the head and neck to kill'em dead.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

birdman said:


> Don't overlook the use of nonverbal calling as well. Scratch the leaves, use a wing, etc.


Hey, you're giving away our super secret last resort tactic for getting them in. :shock: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

birdman said:


> Be patient, you can do everything right and never get a chance or do everything wrong and walk out of the woods with a tom slung across the shoulder. Everything can change in an instant. Good luck and have fun.


Truer words were never spoken but one safety point I would like to make, 
Never carry your bird out over your shoulder, it makes for a great picture but after taking them put the bird out of sight, or use an orange bag or vest over them.
Several years ago a friend of mine from back south was coming out about 9am with his bird slung over his shoulder, he passed thru a thicket and some ass**le accidentally shoot him in the back thinking the bird was still alive, said he didn't realize Adam was there.

Never wear anything RED, WHITE, or BLUE, those are the colors of a turkey head, people get shot every year turkey hunting because people don't verify their target before shooting.


----------



## bauhaus (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone. What a ton of great information. I'm feeling confident. I'll be sure to let folks know how it goes.


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

Mojo1

I just phrased it that way for the visual effect. I always have mine tucked in the game bag when I'm walking from the woods, but your point is a good one. Keep it safe.

A few images from Spring 2007

Colorado Merriam's. 









Black Hills Merriam's - both sides of the border on opening day.


----------

